# Lounge > Real Estate / Finance >  Condo Docs Review Services

## Xamim

Anyone have recommendations for having someone look over condo board documents and the financials? Would like to find someone to tell me the good, the bad, and any potential issues that might come up in the future.

----------


## rage2

Jordan gave us a high level opinion on a read of the condo docs when we bought through him years ago. Again, purely his opinion, and nothing more. That was all we needed.

There's a bunch of services out there that literally does this for money. None of them stand by their review/assessment, so it's meaningless if they missed something.

----------


## JordanLotoski

> Anyone have recommendations for having someone look over condo board documents and the financials? Would like to find someone to tell me the good, the bad, and any potential issues that might come up in the future.



Give Norm Wilkinson a call, he was a realtor for years and started reading docs years ago.
403-560-7203

Another option is
https://condo-check.com/

Let me know if you have any questions

----------


## tonytiger55

I used this back in 2014. 
They were pretty thorough. 

https://www.cdicinspections.com

----------


## msommers

I used the guys Jordan listed above, report was good and easy to read.

Reserve fund studies are mandatory now, so I'd look at that pretty thoroughly. And if the building has post tension posts, run.

----------


## suntan

> I used this back in 2014. 
> They were pretty thorough. 
> 
> https://www.cdicinspections.com



dicinspections.com? I don't think so.

----------


## Xamim

Thanks everyone! Lots of results show up on Google, so wanted to see if people had first hand experience with some of them.




> I used the guys Jordan listed above, report was good and easy to read.
> 
> Reserve fund studies are mandatory now, so I'd look at that pretty thoroughly. And if the building has post tension posts, run.



This is a townhouse, about 10 years old. Foundation is reinforced concrete, should be good on that front.

----------


## msommers

Condo doc reviews, much like home inspections, are part of your DD because they're supposed to know more in this field than you. But at the end of the day, they're not liable or responsible for anything and it would be worth going through everything yourself in addition to their work to understand everything as best as you can at this moment.

----------


## gwill

I wouldn't rely on a condo doc review company. From what I've seen they miss a lot of stuff. Stuff that's important to buyers but they may see on a regular basis so they don't point it out.

I'd be looking over things with a fine tooth comb.

Surprisingly I don't see much from anyone on what to look for so I'll share a few.

Are the minutes vague? Do the same items stay on the minutes month after month. Do you see any mention of engineers? 

I'd specifically ask the property manager if any engineers are currently working on anything for the condo board where a report may be ready in the near future.

----------


## Xamim

Appreciate the advise. We would definitely be going over everything ourselves as well. We were thinking that it would be good to get another set of eye to see if anything out of the ordinary pops out to someone who has looked through hundred of these types of documents, as it is the first time going through this.

----------


## tonytiger55

My girlfriend used these people when she bought her townhouse. 

https://calgarycondodocs.com

----------


## birdman86

What's a doc review worth, $500?

----------

